# Tracker for a year (2007) took off it and offered it back in 2011...



## TillyD (9 Nov 2017)

Hi, 

In 2007 we were put on an introductory 1 year tracker mortgage or something like that, can't really remember the exact details, but in 2008 we were not offered it again. We thought no more about it until 2011/12 when we got a letter stating we should have been offered a tracker mortgage and the we were given back the option to go on a tracker mortgage, which we took gladly. We have no letters, no historic bank details to support this, but I'm sure the banks will. We were with ICS which changed over to BOI somewhere along the way. We have never phoned to inquire about this due to our lack of letters etc. 

Should we look further into this or was their a catch in the 1 year introductory tracker? 

TIA for any advice given?


----------



## peteb (10 Nov 2017)

You'll need the paperwork.  You're not even  sure yourself  "something like that".  So request them from the bank and see.


----------



## Omega143 (11 Nov 2017)

What does it say in your contract . I was with ICS and got tracker and 5 years interest back in 2014 after fixed ended . I did write and in fairness they were pretty cool about the whole situation . 
I am expecting letter with compo outline .  CHECK YOUR WORDING IN YOUR CONTRACT ...... TRACKER FOR LIFE OF MORTGAGE ETC ETC


----------



## Duffer (11 Nov 2017)

Omega143 said:


> What does it say in your contract . I was with ICS and got tracker and 5 years interest back in 2014 after fixed ended . I did write and in fairness they were pretty cool about the whole situation .
> I am expecting letter with compo outline .  CHECK YOUR WORDING IN YOUR CONTRACT ...... TRACKER FOR LIFE OF MORTGAGE ETC ETC



Can you tell me briefly what you said in your letter to them and what their reply letter was like ?

In same situation as you and op is, no tracker offered from 2010-2013.
I called them about it and they basically said yep your on the list so write in a letter.


----------



## EbsLoannotrafor (20 Nov 2017)

Hi omega , I am ebs and it says tracker fir the life of the loan but no tracker back as yet . Amazed there have you sorted already .


----------



## Omega143 (20 Nov 2017)

Hi EBSL' 

I really don't understand why we got the tracker back . ICS bank was being sold so not sure if that had anything to do with it ????

Still waiting on follow on letter from BOI though . Probably Jan 2018

What are EBS saying ?


----------



## Omega143 (20 Nov 2017)

Hi Duffer 

I copied contract and said I had taken advice and due tracker .

It really shows how badly this whole thing has been handled when others are still waiting . 

I really hope you get sorted with everyone else .


----------

